# Anybody have a JYNXBOX ?



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Was looking at this for my vaction house ! I have an old C Band that i might as well get rid of and install a 36" dish with this ! http://leesatt.tripod.com/jynxbox-ultra-hd-v2.html

Looks pretty cool can even hook up a Hard Drive to play HD movies !

Was wondering anybody here have one or something close to compare


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

AZ-box ?


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Just ordered an AZ Box premium. I sold my Pansat 9500 to get the AZ Box. It does just about everything, with all of the Internet services, as well as free to air.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Can your AZ box play HD movies from you PC or ext hard drive ? That was probably the biggest feature i likes on Jynx


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you should check AZ box' site


----------

